# Missing The Allen House



## x3 skier (Aug 30, 2015)

First trip back to London (in Oct) since The Allen House ended the run as a timeshare. Fortunately I have enough points for the stay at the Waldorf Hilton.:whoopie:

Has anyone been there this year and seen Julie and the rest of the staff? 

Cheers


----------



## NKN (Sep 16, 2015)

When ever I'm having trouble falling asleep, I stop and think about all the units we stayed in.  Good memories.

.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 16, 2015)

x3 skier said:


> First trip back to London (in Oct) since The Allen House ended the run as a timeshare. Fortunately I have enough points for the stay at the Waldorf Hilton.:whoopie:
> 
> Has anyone been there this year and seen Julie and the rest of the staff?
> 
> Cheers



If it is no longer a TS, why would the staff still be there?
Is it a hotel???


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 17, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> If it is no longer a TS, why would the staff still be there?
> Is it a hotel???



Its listed in some on line places as available to rent. No idea if the listings are current which is why I asked. 

http://www.londonservicedapartments.co.uk/economy/Kensington/Allen_House/

http://www.cloverlondon.com/apartment/allen-house/

Cheers


----------



## NKN (Sep 17, 2015)

Our Timeshare RTU ended in December 2014.  

But, it was my understanding that they also had some long-term renters whose leases didn't expire until April or May of 2015.

If the owners aren't ready to commit to a future plan, then they might continue with the short-term rentals, as a means of bringing in income.

nkn


----------



## NKN (Sep 30, 2015)

Just playing around:

* I sent an email to their email address last week, but had no response.
* Then I tried their website and it is no longer there.
* Then I checked some of the rental ads.  Found two different companies but they both required a reservation for 90 days or longer.  Didn't go further as I didn't want them hounding me.

So maybe they are using a rental company, in lieu of an office manager, until decisions or permits are determined.

Last I knew, they couldn't decide between tearing it all down, except for the front façade, or turning the units into condos.   Supposedly, our 1BR unit on the back would go for about $600,000British pounds.    Loved that unit !

NKN


----------

